

In mobile, everything is still wide open - sdoowpilihp
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2014/4/7/in-mobile-everything-is-still-wide-open

======
amirmc
Mobile has shown the need for new systems of dealing with identity,
application management and sync. Essentially, you need 'cloud services' to get
the most out of mobile but anything you buy into is typically hampered in some
way (iCloud, Google etc). What would be great is if everyone had their own
place in the cloud which could run basic infrastructure (e.g mail, contacts,
calendar) and then new applications could be installed there to provide
additional services (an analogy might be that you MITM yourself). To do this
well involves reassessing how we build software for distributed systems. I'm
working on the underlying tools to make this possible -
[http://nymote.org](http://nymote.org)

------
yachtintransit
its interesting to look at keystone components in mobile. AFAIK it looks as
though identity is the predominant keystone API . if you own identity then you
are leveraged across both mobile apps and web.

~~~
Spearchucker
I'm not so sure identity in that sense is that important. It's important to
advertisers for sure, but where's the value to Jane or Joe consumer beyond
being able to claim a piece of cloud data as her or his own?

The mistake, in my opinion, is to insist on connecting identities across
devices, and across meat space and cyberspace. I don't have any answers, but
do know that Kim Cameron's seven laws of identity[1] are the best story I've
heard on this.

[1]
[http://www.identityblog.com/stories/2004/12/09/thelaws.html](http://www.identityblog.com/stories/2004/12/09/thelaws.html)

